# Is Swift service poor, or is it just me



## 113999 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi all, 

My 5 year old Suntor 630G needed a new accomodation door as the original delaminated and it seems that Swift can not supply a new one as it is no longer on the supply list.

Surely 5 years is not to long to keep spares for, what would happen if a car manufactor said this.

On top of this and after supplying 2 incorrect doors they have failed to collect the latest door from the repairer on 3 occasions and I cant get my money back.

Never again!! Doug.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback from Swift*

Dougie

I am not aware that we cannot supply either the original or an alternative.

Please contact us with your build number so that we can investigate. You can find your build number in the footwell or under the bonnet.

Our email is [email protected] or telephone 01482 875740.

Regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Doug-n-San said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My 5 year old Suntor 630G needed a new accomodation door as the original delaminated and it seems that Swift can not supply a new one as it is no longer on the supply list.
> 
> ...


Who mis the repairer? Peter.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I am certain that this will turn out to be a case of bad dealer and Swift will be able to fix the door.
Otherwise a clear Sale of Goods case of goods not for purpose.
Gerry


----------

